# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  PP popolini - iskustva

## Mellyca

Buduci da se moja malena rodila u Austriji, dobili smo od nase opcine poklon bon od 150 eura za platnene pelene. Malo smo gledali po trgovinama i do sada smo vidjeli da imaju samo Popolini pelene. Takodjer, koliko sam skuzila imaju vise vrsta tih pelena,  a neznam kakve su koje, pa ako ih je itko koristio molim da mi da kakav savjet - s kojima ste bili zadovoljni, s kojima ne... Prvenstveno me zanimaju one size, i po mogucnosti AIO. Vec imamo doma 10 komada Tabitha pelena i 2 zastitne, pa me zanima da li ove zastitne mogu ici preko Popolini pelena ili moram bas kupit njihove?

Hvala!

----------


## Zorana

Gdje zivis? Imas u Austriji i vise izbora, u zadnje vrijeme se prodaju i bum genius, tots bots, cini mi se jos par marki. Ako te zanima, javi, poslat cu ti linkove na online ducane koji posluju s tim bonovima.

----------


## Mellyca

U Linzu smo. Dobili smo spisak trgovina u kojima mozem iskoristit taj poklon bon. Od ovih poznatijih su Kika i XXXLutz. Bili smo u Kiki, oni imaju samo te Popolini, i to nemaju nista izlozeno kod nijh nego samo za naruciti online preko njih. 
A koje onda od tih preporucujes? Ako slucajno naletim na te, pa da znam... Ih ima isto vise vrsta ili? Trebali bi ovih dana otic jos malo prosetat po tim trgovinama pa da vidimo sto se jos nudi.

----------


## Zorana

Ja sada zurim van, molim te posalji mi privatnu poruku (za slucaj da zaboravim na ovu temu) pa cu ti ja poslati linkove i napisati sve ostalo.

----------


## ssss

Po pričama koje sam čula ja sam više oćekivala od PPP i ZG s kojima isto nisam bila oduševljna kao neke mame ali o ukusima :/ 
Od Pop... bi kad bi imala bebu za kad je skroz mala uzela dosta koala i to je to  :Wink:

----------


## MarikaPika

Ja imam 6 ultrafit flanelskih i 2 lyocell one-size i preeeeezadovoljna sam. Jako se brzo suše, nisu predebele, pa ih leti furam i bez dodatnog uloška, da malenoj ne bude prevruće, nisu mi se iskrivile niti skupile, čičak(zapravo velcro) se ni malo nije promenio, kroj mojoj deci odgovara(Pika ih je nosila do 20 meseci i 14 kg, a Duna od prvog dana, smanjene, i nisu joj uopšte bile prevelike...možda malo ova "drvena" jer je sva pufnasta  :Grin:  )
Imamo i popowrap covere i njima smo takodje preprezadovoljni.

----------

